# Not really pets...



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm a lover of cats.  Don't get Me wrong, I like dogs and many other animals, but cats are My spirit animal.

I'm not a big advocate of animals over people.  I never will be.  However, when possible, I am a huge supporter of mankind doing what we are morally required to do with regard to our husbandry of the animal kingdom.  

I have loved tigers since I can remember.  For those of you who have followed the adventures of Smalls, I like big cats.  Since I can't own (nor should anyone) a big cat like a Tiger, I enjoy trying to tolerate the largest domestic cat in the world.  

At any rate...this isn't about Smalls.  It's about Tigers and the efforts to save them.  

It is up to you if you want to watch (all three episodes total about 3 hours of programing but well worth it in My opinion) but I do encourage it.  If for no other reason than they are so magnificent to look at.

The videos are somewhat difficult to find on the net, so I'll post them as I find them, but here is the first one.

Tigers About the House


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh, a word of warning.  This series covers some pretty intense issues regarding Tigers.  Some scenes WILL upset you.


----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Oh, a word of warning.  This series covers some pretty intense issues regarding Tigers.  Some scenes WILL upset you.



I love tigers too! love all animals really!

Upsetting I prefer not to  watch ....but thank you Darkwind.....I can sense you care about animal life!


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

Episode 2


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, a word of warning.  This series covers some pretty intense issues regarding Tigers.  Some scenes WILL upset you.
> ...


Well, the upsetting part deals with two issues.  Babies being sick so if you're a mother, you'll get it.  The other deals with poachers and shows scenes of pelts.  Upsetting, but I encourage everyone to watch it.  Outrage at what is done does more to convert than anything.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 7, 2018)

Sometimes I like cats ...






Just don't add too much MSG.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 7, 2018)

I adore the big cats.  I would render poachers down to bones.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2018)

Pets,pets,pets...we make great pets


Tipsycatlover said:


> I adore the big cats.  I would render poachers down to bones.





fncceo said:


> Sometimes I like cats ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't add too much MSG.


Tacky, But reminds me of Soylent green, so were is all this going? 7 bazillion people won't leave us with much of  food source...


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 8, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Sometimes I like cats ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should put your dog(s) against the worlds apex predator.   lol


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I adore the big cats.  I would render poachers down to bones.


I would do much, much worse.

Their own snares would be fitting, if not evil enough.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 8, 2018)

Episode 3.  A bit of a heart tugger...just fair warning.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 8, 2018)

Such beautiful animals...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 8, 2018)

They are absolutely beautiful animals. It is very sad what is being done to their populations in Asia. It appears the only people who are concerned with conserving species are European peoples.
Asia for all it's intelligence, is completely indifferent to the preservation of species.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 8, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> I'm a lover of cats.  Don't get Me wrong, I like dogs and many other animals, but cats are My spirit animal.
> 
> I'm not a big advocate of animals over people.  I never will be.  However, when possible, I am a huge supporter of mankind doing what we are morally required to do with regard to our husbandry of the animal kingdom.
> 
> ...


I'll start it now


----------

